# I'm a Duke hater



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I admit it. Ill be on here this season hating on the dukies. Mainly because they get all the calls and this guy:


----------



## budd1e_lee (Nov 19, 2003)

I couldn't agree with you more!! Maybe if Duke wasn't sponsored by ESPN I wouldnt feel quite as strongly toward the situation... STUPID VITALE


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I still don't know how a non-ACC fan can't hate Duke unless you are a Kentucky fan(for the 1992 shot by Laettner). 

Like why do Arizona fans hate Duke, cause they beat them for the title in 2001. 

I just don't get hating on programs, and the players of college teams, it's just basketball.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I still don't know how a non-ACC fan can't hate Duke unless you are a Kentucky fan(for the 1992 shot by Laettner).
> 
> Like why do Arizona fans hate Duke, cause they beat them for the title in 2001.
> ...


Laettner did the same thign 2 us Uconn fans.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I hate Duke because

1. They are the Yankees of basketball - they are loaded and get the best "free agents" from year to year. I know it's not a bought title. But of course they should do well.

2. Duke Vitale and media attention.

3. There successful - nothing will increase hatred more then success.

4. "Some" of their fans. Overall those that I have seen here are knowledgeable and not more biased then other fans. But since Duke has alot more fans then most programs, there homerism will be more prevalent.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>budd1e_lee</b>!
> I couldn't agree with you more!! Maybe if Duke wasn't sponsored by ESPN I wouldnt feel quite as strongly toward the situation... STUPID VITALE


after that comment he should be made a SM and put in the HOF. Great post I agree with it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

See I really don't like ESPN because they hype everything up too much. Dickie V is fine with me, but he used to talk about Dean Smith a lot and the General Bob Knight and so on. He seems to always talk about the Dean of college coaches (or elderstatesmen of the game) and now Coach K is one of them. 

I can see why Zona fans would feel Lute gets slighted but before 1997 when he won the title he was known as Choker Lute, getting beat in the first round way too much. 

Wait till you hear Dickie V talking about Roy Williams? I guess some of you will have to add UNC to that hate list.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I won't because Roy deserves all the attention and adulation that he can get. I wish him the best, (Except against KU)


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I hate Duke because of the hypocrisy I see on every level of the program. 

Christian Laettner, Dahntay Jones, and numerous others were some of the most arrogant, dirtiest players to play college ball in the last decade. And yet they desperately attempt to come off as the good guys at every turn. 

I will never be able to root for a team that is so full of itself that the people within it not only play cheap, but honestly expect to be held up on a pedestal above everybody else as the clean ones.

The ultimate example of this is Johnny Dawkins refusing to shake Matt Doherty's hand last year before the 3rd Duke/UNC matchup. 

The ultimate display of arrogance and poor sportsmanship, that another assistant coach would have been crucified in the media for. Not a Duke assistant, though...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I hate Duke because of the hypocrisy I see on every level of the program.
> 
> Christian Laettner, Dahntay Jones, and numerous others were some of the most arrogant, dirtiest players to play college ball in the last decade. And yet they desperately attempt to come off as the good guys at every turn.
> ...


But you're a UNC fan, so I can understand the hatred for Duke. It's apart of the rivalry both teams have. Just like I can understand Maryland hating Duke.

I can't however understand why Syracuse or UConn or Texas or UCLA would hate Duke. They hardly ever play each other.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

But it really had nothing to do with Duke/UNC for me. 

I grew up in Iowa, I am a Hawkeye fan first and foremost. 

I've just seen ten years of this garbage, and grew tired of it long ago. 

The rest of the country picks up on it as well...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> I can't however understand why Syracuse or UConn or Texas or UCLA would hate Duke. They hardly ever play each other


Because I am a fan of college basketball - my hatred will stretch beyond those teams that are rivals of Syracuse.

At the end of the day these teams are all competing against each other for the same prize, so I don't understand why your favourite teams need to play them to hate them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So what other teams do you guys hate? 

I dislike Tark's teams because they were cheaters and Jim Harrick's teams for the same reason. 

Bob Huggins has quite a lot of off-court problems and he gets a lot of questionable characters to come to Cincinnati. 

But even I can't bring myself to hate them.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> The ultimate example of this is Johnny Dawkins refusing to shake Matt Doherty's hand last year before the 3rd Duke/UNC matchup.


 That was one of the most pathetic things I have ever seen. The amount of disrespect in not shaking the opposing coaches hand after a game, Dawkins should have just spit right in his face, because that is just about what it represents.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> That was one of the most pathetic things I have ever seen. The amount of disrespect in not shaking the opposing coaches hand after a game, Dawkins should have just spit right in his face, because that is just about what it represents.


He shook his hand after the game, but he didn't before the game, which was definitely shady. He should have shook his hand before the game.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I hate Dook for most of the reasons already stated. Everyone on the team just exudes arrogance, not class. On top of which, they seem to be able to pick and choose what recruits they want, which is disappointing to see. Zona and UNC are both right there in that category as well, and I'm not big fans of either of them either, but they don't seem to have the cockiness and classlessness of Dook. Also, Vitale is everywhere, and everytime you see him you know he's going to start praising the hell out of the Dookies and Dickie V. I dunno, everyone I know hates them, it's really just something I've grown up with. The only team I dislike to a greater extent is Mizzou. There are some teams you just don't particularly care for, and sometimes it's hard to pinpoint exactly what the origins of that distaste are.


----------



## budd1e_lee (Nov 19, 2003)

I really dont think I would have such hatred if it werent for Dick Vitale and the fact that Duke is televised on ESPN once a week during the ACC regular season.

OH AND the fact that coach K gets all this love from everyone for being such a great coach, Lute has more wins, a higher winning percentage, and much much less publicity. Granted Im an Arizona fan, so Im fairly biased, but those are the facts, so why the love for Krezhejskdsktslk and not Lute?

By the way coach K is on sportscenter as Im writing this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Lute won three titles in the past 3 years would people hate him? 

What about if Pitino never left Kentucky? Would people hate UK at all? Kentucky fans probably more than anyone else think they deserve the national title every single year. Some of them will tell you that to your face.

Does anyone hate Kentucky? 


Note: I don't hate Kentucky, just playing devils advocate.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> If Lute won three titles in the past 3 years would people hate him?
> 
> What about if Pitino never left Kentucky? Would people hate UK at all? Kentucky fans probably more than anyone else think they deserve the national title every single year. Some of them will tell you that to your face.
> ...


Nope. Lute Olson, Tubby Smith, and Rick Pitino seem like decent people, and don't imbue the same arrogance in their players that Coach K does. 

Coach K would be disliked by most, no matter how many championships he had won to this point. Now the amount and scope of this dislike probably wouldn't be the same, but I don't think college basketball fans on a whole have a problem accepting repeat winners.

Also, "hate" might not be the right word. I don't "hate" any pro sports teams. But if I had to pick any team I don't like, it would be Duke.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*My Hate List*

Hate

1. Duke

Dislike

2. ACC
3. Big Ten
T4. Kentucky, Kansas


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Lute Olson is in my mind, the most overrated coach in college basketball.  Year in and year out, he has a top 5 team talent-wise, but when it comes to the tournament, where it really matters, his teams are disapointments. 1 championship, a final or two, but how many first round flameouts? For every deep Arizona run, there is one that ends on the first weekend of the tournament.

As for Duke. I'm a big Duke fan. But I agree with a lot of the stuff people are saying. Their fans are nerds, big go-hards who don't know a lot of basketball. They get pimped on ESPN and all over like the Yankees. They get the best talent. But hating them for having the best talent is a lot different then hating the Yankee's. The Yankee's throw money at people, Duke recruites good quality people. One thing that I really think is admirable about the Duke program is the high academic standards. Are they Ivy League? Certainly not. But they are comparable to Notre Dame, and they still manage to get the good recruits, while you hear the Irish every year complain that their football teams just wont win with the current academic standards.

Another reason Duke is admirable, are the lack of violations. There are no Minnesota scandals, nothing like Georgia, except for some rumors about Magette getting some money for playing AAU, not a peep.

As for the Dawkins thing, that was bad. I'm not going to lie. But it shows the depths people will go to justify their Duke hate. Let me get this right...you hate the team because you don't like a guy who played 15 years ago and is an assistant coach? Coach K is one of the most coaches by his peers. Maybe fans dont like him, maybe other coaches don't like him, but he's certainly respected, and that's arguably more important.

The final thing I like about Duke is how each year the team has a different look. Last year, Reddick was their best shooter, so they spread the floor and let him gun. With Brand and Latener they worked more inside. It's not like Kentucky where every year, they just press like crazy and dump it into the post, and pass it out when the 4/5 man is doubled. It's possibly that as a Duke fan and being far from a Kentucky expert, I haven't noticed a change, but there are a lot of programs in the country (Temple) which just plug in the same types of player to the same positions as guys who have left, whereas Duke is out picking the most talented players, and running the game plan around them.

And as for Duke's cockiness...the programs other guys have mentioned as being favored, Kentucky, Arizona, UNC...come on now.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Little off topic - does anyone else remember a time when Dick Vitale knew basketball, before he went and turned into a huge joke?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't want to see how much Duke hate will be here if they were to win the title. 

That's why I am rooting for Gonzaga.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I dislike DUKE for serveral reasaons which others touch base on. "SPankees of College ball", "over hype on them every year"


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I have been on a few message boards in the past, and it never fails. The "I hate Duke" threads always become long very quickly.



So I'm thinking to myself - national championsip game final shot, 5 seconds left. Let's give the ball 30 feet away from the hoop to my one dimensional shooter who cannot create a shot, and ask him to create a shot. That is brilliant coaching.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I got an idea from this thread, check out my love, like, dislike, hate thead http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62459&forumid=94


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> I admit it. Ill be on here this season hating on the dukies. Mainly because they get all the calls and this guy:


LMAO thats a new avatar if ive ever seen one

Fordy I want to be just like you when I grow up


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I still don't know how a non-ACC fan can't hate Duke unless you are a Kentucky fan(for the 1992 shot by Laettner).
> 
> Like why do Arizona fans hate Duke, cause they beat them for the title in 2001.
> ...


You can all learn a lesson from New Messiah.

He has a Michigan avatar and im a UNC fan but I dont hate him or the Wolverines, as a matter fact I love them and their timeouts


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> You can all learn a lesson from New Messiah.
> ...


Doesn't really matter to me, because had we won the title we would of had to forfeit it two years ago. 

See when people try to come at me, I just laugh when there teams lose to myself and I don't flame them, though with some of you, I just might.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'm a Duke hater*



> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO thats a new avatar if ive ever seen one
> ...


I may be 29 years old, but that doesnt mean that I'm grown up


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> Duke recruites good quality people. One thing that I really think is admirable about the Duke program is the high academic standards. Are they Ivy League? Certainly not. But they are comparable to Notre Dame, and they still manage to get the good recruits, while you hear the Irish every year complain that their football teams just wont win with the current academic standards.


This is exactly what I'm talking about. Duke doesn't recruit good kids. Almost every year, Duke has a star player that is considered one of the dirtiest out there. As far as off the court goes, This past season they had a pot violation, and a suspected rape from two of their prize recruits. 

But Duke fans still go around claiming their program is on some kind of higher plane as far as the kind of people that are in the program - the media runs with it as well. It's an absolute lie. 

And again, it's not just about off-the-field stuff. It's about the team's persona on the field, and the way that the team expects to treated as royalty off the field. 



> Another reason Duke is admirable, are the lack of violations. There are no Minnesota scandals, nothing like Georgia, except for some rumors about Magette getting some money for playing AAU, not a peep.


Wow...

There are all kinds of rumors about the Duke program. Don't think for a second that they're any better than any other program out there. You can rest assured that they will be the last one caught, because the media won't touch Coach K with a 10-foot pole. 

K's first protege is about to get crushed by the NCAA as this season gets underway. 

But yeah, Duke sets a higher standard of excellence from it's players and coaching staff. Over at Duke, it's just a bunch of good kids trying to win basketball games, while placing top priority on academics. Riight....



> As for the Dawkins thing, that was bad. I'm not going to lie. But it shows the depths people will go to justify their Duke hate. Let me get this right...you hate the team because you don't like a guy who played 15 years ago and is an assistant coach? Coach K is one of the most coaches by his peers. Maybe fans dont like him, maybe other coaches don't like him, but he's certainly respected, and that's arguably more important.


I never said I hated Duke because of Dawkins. I said that incident exemplifies Duke basketball. It's the extreme arrogance and hypocrisy shown by Dawkins in that situation that I can't stand. Only a Dookie could come to such conclusions from what was posted about Dawkins above. 



> And as for Duke's cockiness...the programs other guys have mentioned as being favored, Kentucky, Arizona, UNC...come on now.


Kenucky, Arizona, and UNC are cocky. But they don't expect to become saints after they die, either. There's a HUGE difference.

Again. Doherty gets riled up (IMO, justifable), but he's man enough to come over and set things right. Dawkins acts like he's a better human being, or something...


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I'm talking about. Duke doesn't recruit good kids. Almost every year, Duke has a star player that is considered one of the dirtiest out there. As far as off the court goes, This past season they had a pot violation, and a suspected rape from two of their prize recruits.
> ...


I'm not going to bother explaining the difference between rumors and actual violations. You must have a dictionary, so you can look it up. Also, a pot violation is trivial. Extremely trivial. And the suspected rape, read into it more thoroughly. And there aren't really "all kinds of rumors" primarily the ones you've stated. Compared to say...Kentucky....or Missouri...teams which in the past have had violations. As far as my definition goes you punched no holes in it.

Good kids wasn't in reference to play on the court. Only a guy who could hate Duke could read that into what I was saying. And incidentally, I was making reference to Ozzy's comment. Should have been more clear I guess.

Basketball is played on a court, or in a gym.

I'm done with this now. I mean, reading your post, you chastize me, which is fine, then at the end of your post you chose to "read down" Dohrety's behavior so that it suits your cause. It's cool. Everything is subjective and you are entitled to your opinions and that's fine. I'm not arguing that Duke isn't over publicized. I'm not arguing that often they are overrated. However, most of the reasons are silly. And most of the rebuttals to why Duke is good are ridiculous...like Juniors, who characterizes Coach K by how he ran one play in the final a few years ago. So it wasn't good enough to take his team to the final. It wasn't good enough that he's been to umpteen final fours etc. etc., one bad call and he's a bad Coach. (You also have to remember, like it or not, at that time Langdon was one of the best players in the country...though, it'll be argued in rebuttal he sucked and only was hyped because he played at Duke).

I love arguments based on hersay, guestimates, and uninformed inferences.

Anyway, I'm not going to convince you, so any more discussion is a waste of time.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Springsteen are you offended by this? If no one hated Duke sports, as we know them would go down the drain. Because if everyone loved everyone else and were all lets just have fun, rivalries as we know them would be gone and sports competitions would be lame. UNC vs. Duke is an awesome rivalry because both teams hate each other and both set of fans hate each other. Not hate as in go kill the other guy. But hate as in your my teams competition so I do not like you. It is not a big deal, people hate Duke, as what. Actually it is good for the game because it makes it more interesting to the casual fan.

No one wants to see two teams that like each other play, and part of that dislike of a school or team comes from the fans.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Springsteen are you offended by this? If no one hated Duke sports, as we know them would go down the drain. Because if everyone loved everyone else and were all lets just have fun, rivalries as we know them would be gone and sports competitions would be lame. UNC vs. Duke is an awesome rivalry because both teams hate each other and both set of fans hate each other. Not hate as in go kill the other guy. But hate as in your my teams competition so I do not like you. It is not a big deal, people hate Duke, as what. Actually it is good for the game because it makes it more interesting to the casual fan.
> 
> No one wants to see two teams that like each other play, and part of that dislike of a school or team comes from the fans.


No no. Far from offended by people hating Duke. I understand its part of sports, but people articulate some dumb reasons for hating Duke. 

If anything offends me, it's faulty reasoning.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> And most of the rebuttals to why Duke is good are ridiculous...like Juniors, who characterizes Coach K by how he ran one play in the final a few years ago. So it wasn't good enough to take his team to the final. It wasn't good enough that he's been to umpteen final fours etc. etc., one bad call and he's a bad Coach. (You also have to remember, like it or not, at that time Langdon was one of the best players in the country...though, it'll be argued in rebuttal he sucked and only was hyped because he played at Duke).
> 
> I love arguments based on hersay, guestimates, and uninformed inferences.


You know nothing on my beliefs on Duke's program.

One shot at a coach = characterization? I have often stated that Coach K is a great college coach - he is a great recruiter, but I do think some of his game day coaching is lacking, and would only label him as a decent game day coach. Still makes him a great coach, because the results are there. These results are based on excellent recruiting (which I have never claimed nor am I aware of being dirty) which is the most important strength for a coach in the NCAA. You can be a great coach who gets results, despite having weaknesses as a game day coach. If I say that Coach K is a bad game day coach, you should not imply that I am saying the Duke program is dirty, the team sucks, the players suck, they are overrated. Which is clearly not the case.

I hate Duke - does not mean I think they are or were ever overrated, but thanks for implying that for me. Although they were overrated at the beginning of last year because they were too young to be preseason #3 - I think youth is a logical reason for beleiving a team is overrated.

Do you think I would have vigorously defended Duke as the #1 team in the country this year, if I thought they sucked? 

I hate Duke becasue of the attention they get, and the way that some of the media glorify them as well as their fans.

You need to hate teams in sports - and you are going to hate amongst the best. I'm not going to start to hate Binghamton or Clemson.

I also know some friends that love Duke - that further drives your passion against a team when your buddies like them and you don't. As Ozzy said, hating teams makes the sports experience more enjoyable.

And ultimately being hated is often a sign of respect for the school. With success comes more hatred.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> No no. Far from offended by people hating Duke. I understand its part of sports, but people articulate some dumb reasons for hating Duke.
> ...


You shift my words around and draw conclusions from them for the purpose of not having to defend my actual reasoning and to make me look dumb. 

It's not surprising that my reasoning comes out faulty to you...Not in the least bit. 

Why don't you actually try understanding what my point is, rather than see things you don't want to admit and just blow me off. 

Not that I expect more from a Duke fan. You're all behave the same way.

For the last time: 

Point #1: The media and the Duke program itself constantly attempt to propogate the myth that Duke walks around on some higher moral pedestal than everybody else. It's so bad that if you even mention this to them, they get self-righteous and defensive. (as you have shown above) 

Point #2: The truth is that Duke is just as bad as every other college program. They have no right to be held above aybody when it comes to the type of people within the program, and the way that they play on the court. 

Combine points one and two, and you have the reason that Duke is hated by so many. 

You may not like it, but this isn't faulty reasoning, it's the truth.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Funny site about Duke*

www.truthaboutduke.com


Messed up on the URL sorry


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> No no. Far from offended by people hating Duke. I understand its part of sports, but people articulate some dumb reasons for hating Duke.


 Ok my mistake, my bad.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> You know nothing on my beliefs on Duke's program.
> ...


This is a great post. I really like it.

I thought your burn on Langdon implied you thought he was overrated. Mistakes were made, nobody got hurt. Sorry about that.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> You shift my words around and draw conclusions from them for the purpose of not having to defend my actual reasoning and to make me look dumb.


Maybe...just maybe...you need to re-read what I wrote in response to your post. Thought, I must say, I'm proud of the fact you think it was me who made you look dumb. 

As for your Points.

1. Prove guilt, aside from a pot violation. Lots of rumors about a lot of stuff at other programs. Rumors are far from the truth. Could they be true? Certainly. Is Duke Fresno State or UNLV? I don't think so. You have to be careful with rumors. There are a lot of people as this thread has shown, that would love for Duke to take a fall. However, I'm not suggesting for a second that there isn't a chance the rumors may be true. They may very well be all true. But in the great country of the USA, everyone is innocent until proven guilty (except Michael Jackson).

2. Duke being the same as every other program is an overgeneralization on 2 fronts. Firstly, there are some really sketchy programs. Secondly, there are some upper eschelon programs that are at Duke's level, which is slightly above the Oregon State's, the Boston Colleges. Teams like Stanford, Michigan State etc. Never did I say Duke was the best or alone at the top as was implied.

Anyway, enough is enough. You criticize me for being self-righteous and not looking at the truth. I see you as doing the same thing but holding up the other side of the argument. So whatever. It's a draw. I doubt either of us really cares what the other has to say.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> This is a great post. I really like it.
> ...


All is cool.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe...just maybe...you need to re-read what I wrote in response to your post. Thought, I must say, I'm proud of the fact you think it was me who made you look dumb.
> ...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Remember the teacher's pet in school? Remember that despite how much you hated or envied that person, he or she always put in the effort and got the grades to warrant his or her pet status, so you could never really be fully pi$$ed at the kid?

That's kind what I think of Duke. I'm definitely not a fan of the program, but I do respect them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Remember the teacher's pet in school? That despite how much you hated or envied that person, he or she always put in the effort and got the grades to warrant his or her pet status, and you could never really be fully pi$$ed at the kid?
> 
> That's what I think of Duke.


A unique analogy to say the least.


----------



## optimus18 (Apr 24, 2003)

I think most people here are forgetting the lack of class shown by Doherty that caused the Dawkins incident. Doherty had stepped up to a Duke player and practically pushed them in their first game. 
One of the UNC players started the incident and Doherty started acting like a baby and ripped into one of the Duke players.........Dawkins just relized how much of a classless ***** Doherty was and reacted in the wrong way. 

The whole classless argument just does not fly. I have been a college basketball fan for many years and I have never seen a program with such prestige and class as Duke. Say what you want about the players, but singling out Laetnner is not making your argument very strong. Don't go out and call one of the greatest universities in the world classless if you do not have any ground to stand on...................


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>optimus18</b>!
> I think most people here are forgetting the lack of class shown by Doherty that caused the Dawkins incident. Doherty had stepped up to a Duke player and practically pushed them in their first game.
> One of the UNC players started the incident and Doherty started acting like a baby and ripped into one of the Duke players.........Dawkins just relized how much of a classless ***** Doherty was and reacted in the wrong way.


Only a Duke fan could call Doherty's actions classless. Doherty was on the court attending to Ray Felton, who had been injured on a dirty play by Dahntay Jones. Instead of being respectful of UNC's injured player, the entire Duke bench was talking crap. An assistant coach was actually on the field, screaming in Rashad McCants' face. 

Doherty did what any coach would do in that situation - he stuck up for his player, by telling that Collins the way it was going to be. 



> The whole classless argument just does not fly. I have been a college basketball fan for many years and I have never seen a program with such prestige and class as Duke. Say what you want about the players, but singling out Laetnner is not making your argument very strong. Don't go out and call one of the greatest universities in the world classless if you do not have any ground to stand on...................


Yep...

A Duke fan thinks that Christian Laettner was the only dirty player in the history of one "one of the great universities in the world". 

I will let that stand for itself.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only thing I disagree with is Chris Collins yelling at McCants. He was clearly yelling at an official and not McCants. Doherty got huffy and then Buckner pushed him which should have been a huge no-no. :naughty:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KansasJayhawk</b>!
> I won't because Roy deserves all the attention and adulation that he can get. I wish him the best, (Except against KU)


and a coach that is more proven then williams doesn't?....i guess winnig 3 championships to 0 doesnt mean anything or staying faithful your players doesnt mean anything either? remember what Gary Williams said about ROy "I'm not the second Williams, I'm the first, I'm the one with a championship"


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Funny site about Duke*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> www.truthaboutduke.com
> 
> 
> Messed up on the URL sorry


Wow you know you are good when you get a site that just points out the negatives and has false accusations


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> These responses don't specifically address anything I said, and only repeat the same generalizations you posted above. I really don't think you're this thick-headed, but I guess I could be wrong...
> ...


Seriously. You can re-read stuff. Don't just read it once. Go back, read what I wrote. Read what you wrote. Still believe what you typed above? Go back and read it again. Slower. Sound out the bigger words. If you don't know what they mean even after you know how they sound, go and hit the dictionary I was talking about earlier.

As for being self-righteous. You really need to step back, get some perspective about what you are saying. You're dumping on Duke fans pretty hard, with very little room for acceptance with the implication that everyone who is a Duke fan is some kind of idiot. When labeling someone self-righteous, you have to look at both content and tone of their posts. You also have to consider that in the begining I was listing reasons I liked the program, and you chose to step in and attempt to put down my reasons, to indicate that they were bad and people should hate Duke anyway. It would be different if your reasons were novel ones, but they were pretty much the same ones posted the 2 pages above you. The difference was how you defended them with so much vigor. Re-read your rebuttle to optimus' post. Anyway, maybe you should hit the dictionary before you use words who's meanings you aren't sure of. 

As for generalizations...seriously, take something I said, pull it out, address it. Labeling my post a generalization is...well...I'm looking for a word...over simplistic...no, that's two...cop-out...no, wait...a generalization. Yeah, well done. You have addressed neither how rumor or speculation are meaningful. You seem to equate rumor with a Georgia type scandal. You are guilty of everything you are accusing me of, and worst, did it before you accused me. It's quite comical.

Anyway, your rapier wit has convinced me. Your arguments have been highly persuasive. You've gone from actually addressing an issue to well...talking about nothing. I have seen the light as a result. I have wasted the last 15 years being a Duke fan. I'm going to go out tomorrow and buy as much UNC clothing as I can find and cheer hard for UNC to beat Duke.

Go Heels.

Seriously man. Just read slower. Nobody will know if you dwell on a word a little long.


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

Springsteen and BlahBlah... I honestly cannot believe that the mods are letting this conversation continue since it is obviously not going anywhere.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKBlueInMyBlood</b>!
> Springsteen and BlahBlah... I honestly cannot believe that the mods are letting this conversation continue since it is obviously not going anywhere.


I would close it but I am not a mod of this board.


----------

